# DFDS Seaways- New Route???



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

I live in Durham, and was recently reading on the website of a shipping magazine that DFDS Seaways were:
1) Ordering a new vessel for Newcastle
2) Beginning a new service on its network.
Could someone please confirm this as true, or is it just a rumour.
If it is true I would be very grateful of some details.
Thanks.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

There is also a rumour that DFDS are taking over P&O ferries, P&O just focussing on ports.


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

*Dfds*

Another rumour, although DFDS have officially mentioned it, is that they could be thinking of running out of Sunderland once the port development plans are put in place.

Steve.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nothing mentioned on there website, except 2 ro-ro ships being built in China.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

john236 said:


> Yes Steve the idiots on Sunderland council want to waste our money again just like they did with the Baco Liners, about time they privatised the harbour.
> John T. Oliver
> P. S.:- Just heard possible losses to exceed 750, 000 pounds this year for Port Of Sunderland, not sure if a rumour but rumour regarding losses usually happen.


Hi! John. I'm also from Sunderland. I remember the BIG development they spent on the 'Container Park'. After the opening ceremony in the Seaburn Hotel one of the directors of Baco announced their intention of running out of Immingham & Sheerness. Hence no more Baco Liners in our 'City'. It makes me laugh!! (Night)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Don't forget John it was a 'Massive' vessel , as stated in the Echo!!


----------

